# Aquarium safe self hardening clay for Yoda's hut?



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

That manufactured item sure is a wimpy re-creation. 

Sorry, I do not know about a clay that does not need to be fired.

How about carving it out of Styrofoam then covering it with mortar and concrete coloring material? This can be aquarium safe, though the concrete does leach minerals for a while, raising the pH and making the water harder .

How about buying the funny looking one and painting it? I'll bet Krylon for plastic would work on it. Get a couple of shades of grey and flat black, maybe a dark brown...


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Self hardening clay will unfortunately go back soft when whetted, and will make your water muddy. Diana ideas with styrofoam is a great idea, look into DIY aquarium backgrounds for more information on that kind of work. 

This idea is funny, do post pictures of your final work!


----------



## drlower (Dec 14, 2010)

agree with diana about using that one.with a little paint and some moss attached would not look to bad. we bought some shap together model kits of star wars this year for my son. they had some of the ships and some "scene " kits, but dont know about yoda.they seem pretty nice. they may work. believe they were "testor" and were bought at kmart. more realistic looking than that tad pole one. i love your idea and cant wait to see it. this idea would make an awsome paladarium. post pics you must.


----------



## Cuchulainn (Nov 2, 2010)

The one recreation in the second picture looks like they may of used a coconut shell, which would work well in an aquarium and won't float. Diana's idea about using Concrete pigments would make it look really sweet!
I'm really looking forward to seeing this, so please post pics


----------



## Franco (Jun 13, 2010)

I was thinking I could use a coconut shell as the foundation to build the rest of the hut around.
I've heard of people using spray foam to make roots and DIY backgrounds. I guess I could do that over the coconut shell, carve it up, and paint it.

Are there any non-clay materials that would have polymers and stuff in them that I could use that would still be fish safe?


----------



## Master Se7eN (Aug 23, 2010)

Post pictures, You Must...


----------



## Franco (Jun 13, 2010)

It looks like Yoda's Dagobah Resort and Spa is going to have to wait. The wife wants the baby's tank to be full of gaudy ceramic ornaments that she gets to pick out. We compromised and I still get to put plants in it, she gets to put a few ugly pieces of junk in it, but absolutely no air pump driven scuba divers or UFOs. Hopefully I can keep her from noticing the Little Mermaid figures they sell at Petco.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Franco said:


> It looks like Yoda's Dagobah Resort and Spa is going to have to wait. The wife wants the baby's tank to be full of gaudy ceramic ornaments that she gets to pick out. We compromised and I still get to put plants in it, she gets to put a few ugly pieces of junk in it, but absolutely no air pump driven scuba divers or UFOs. Hopefully I can keep her from noticing the Little Mermaid figures they sell at Petco.



I think this would be a really cool idea for a scape, you were on to something with the coconut shells. but the question is, Are you havin a boy or girl? If its a girl i can understand why this theme would probably clash. 

If its a boy... Keep badgering her lol or give it 6 months when the fake ornaments look nasty and talk her into switching them out.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

When you put the pants of the family back on, search "hypertufa" for something to make Yodas pad out of. Manzanita branches upside down can also help you with the twisted jungle look. If you plan now you can also wrap some fresh grapevines arond it as well. You'll have to let these sit out and season first tho. Good luck with the pants, doent always work


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

what about the epoxy that comes in a dual colored roll? you can sand it, paint it, sprinkle bits of wood on it.


----------



## Pri (Oct 20, 2010)

Cool project Franco....need to keep it alive and keep this thread going... 

Can a piece of driftwood be carved to make the hut...?


My planted tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2076-Pri.html
My Cichlid tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2075-Pri.html
My DIY project Journal http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...88-125g-pond-river-waterfall-diy-project.html
My Betta Pico http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/122780-black-white-planted-pico.html


----------



## Franco (Jun 13, 2010)

Can spray foam be carved easily? I could probably spray foam a coconut shell, carve it to perfection, and then stick some roots over the top and around it.

I probably will just set up a tank quickly for the Mrs and then make it get overgrown with algae and say its because it doesn't have enough plants. lol


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes you can carve the foam. Might be easier to carve Styrofoam though.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Cement is an option, it certainly is self hardening and waterproof.

Make the cave out of wax or soft clay. Make a plaster mold... Remove the wax with heat.

Pour cement into the mold. Make sure to leave a cave and not fill in the whole thing.

When set, break the plaster mold. Cure the cement by soaking in water for a long time or seal it.


----------



## Franco (Jun 13, 2010)

Carving styrofoam has always been a mess for me--probably because I use whatever I can find in a dumpster somewhere.

I called around and there is an art store and a paint-your-own-pottery place in town that have a kilns that customers can pay to have things fired in. I could just make the cave with clay and pay $3 to get it fired. They call you when you can come pick it up. I could even have them glaze it but then I wouldn't really say Yoda's hut has a glossy finish.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Franco said:


> I called around and there is an art store and a paint-your-own-pottery place in town that have a kilns that customers can pay to have things fired in. I could just make the cave with clay and pay $3 to get it fired. They call you when you can come pick it up. I could even have them glaze it but then I wouldn't really say Yoda's hut has a glossy finish.


Oh, yeah, that's a good idea... Don't bother putting a glaze on it.

And make sure there are no bubbles in your clay or it will EXPLODE in the kiln.


----------



## Pri (Oct 20, 2010)

> Cement is an option, it certainly is self hardening and waterproof.
> 
> Make the cave out of wax or soft clay. Make a plaster mold... Remove the wax with heat.
> 
> ...


Sorry for interfering in your thread Franco but i have 2 questions : 

1. How long does cement need to be cured in water before being safe for fish tanks?
2. Are cement sealers safe for fish tanks?

Thanks



My planted tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2076-Pri.html
My Cichlid tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2075-Pri.html
My DIY project Journal http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...88-125g-pond-river-waterfall-diy-project.html
My Betta Pico http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/122780-black-white-planted-pico.html


----------



## Franco (Jun 13, 2010)

Cement just needs to cure out of water first. Then once it gets submerged such as in a bucket, you have to change the water until it no longer raises the pH. Old pieces of concrete and cement usually won't raise the pH but they can fall apart.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

As you know, cement will alter the pH & hardness quite a bit. Soaking and change the water until it doesn't alter too much. It's hard to say how long because it depends on the size, cement mix etc...

As for the sealer, there's a band that aquarist use to seal DIY plywood aquariums and swimming pools?. Not sure of the name though.. It comes in various colors though (no clear?), white, black or green.


----------



## Pri (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for your replies. Will help if I ever decide bring some concrete in a tank.


My planted tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2076-Pri.html
My Cichlid tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2075-Pri.html
My DIY project Journal http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/ta...y-project.html
My Betta Pico http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pl...nted-pico.html


----------

